# Do they all "blow coat"?



## hottubecake (Jul 28, 2010)

Will is now 18 mos. old and I don't notice any difference in his coat as he gets older. Is it too early? I'm wondering what to expect.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I have never had a problem with Whimsy and she will be 2 in March. Maybe I just got lucky or maybe it is because I brush her everyday??....I really don't know. Or maybe it is just the texture/type of coat they have. ( now that I have said that I better knock on wood LOL)


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

From everything I have read yes they do. Kipp went through a bad blowing coat at about 10 months of age. I had to put him in a puppy cut becuase i missed 2 brushings and he got so matted. My sisters puppy is about 10 months and is going through blowing coat as well, he is kept in a puppy cut so it isn't as big a problem for her but you can see where his adult fir is coming in and matting with his puppy fur.
Kipp is a cottony wavy coat while my sisters Hav is a silky curly coat, I can say that my sisters Hav blow out is a lot easier then mine was so maybe the hair texture is the key.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I missed Jack's too. At one time, I thought it may be starting because his legs were getting matted but I think it was from the constant rain. 

I have an Aussie that has 2 HUGE shedding periods every year. Nothing can match up to that. 2 weeks of daily brushing and getting a grocery bagful of hair each day. I dump the hair in the woods. The birdies use it to line their nests. I have very toasty-warm birdies.


----------



## karodavis51 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. My Jaxon was 14 mths on Nov 29th and I haven't
noticed the coat blowing yet. The only time I have had very many mats was when I went to Alaska for 2 wks in Aug and my sister kept him. Jaxon had a great time rough
housing with their kitten but it took me a week to get the mats out!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My breeder told me that some (particularly the silky ones) don't. Kodi did, and he DID get thoroughly groomed daily, twice a day while blowing coat. Still, his wasn't NEARLY as bad as some of the horror stories I've read here in the forum. I also think that dogs in puppy cuts, especially short puppy cuts, sometimes blow coast without their owners even noticing it.

One way or the other, if your dog is 18 months old and hasn't blown coat, I think you MIGHT be one of the lucky ones!!!:whoo:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*If Beau has blown his coat, I've missed it! The only times he gets matted is when he has been to DayCare where he spends his time being mouthed by other dogs (I'd be matted, too!) He is now 13 1/2 months old and he still has a single coat. Do I have to try harder to keep him warm on cold days? *


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nellie is now blowing her coat for the first time she is 20 months old,so far it is not too bad,but it does try to matt very close to her skin.Dizzie, Nellie's half brother blew his coat at 10 months and then again at about 18 months old,it was never too bad,I would groom him a couple of times a day whilst it was going on.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will pray for patience for you Gigi. I remember those days of "blowing coat," and it was not fun. So many mats right at the skin level. Not fun for sure! If I had to do it all over again, my boys would stay in a short cut until they were 2 years old.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie and Zoey are going threw there second coat change.:frusty: the first was about 10 mo then about 16 mo


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

About 2 months ago, at around 18 months old, Eli became matted all over. His groomer spent almost 3 hours snipping them out and trimming him down. Guess she knew not to ask to shave him down but he still came out pretty short. DH and I were on vacation and he was with my mom so to this day I'm not sure if he blew his coat or iif t was the result of my mom not brushing him. It hasn't happened before or since, except the occasional matt that I brush out.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

It seems like hair texture has a lot to do with it, although I have read somewhere on the internet that some Heartland dogs have beautiful but low-maintenance coats. Also, if the dog doesn't have an undercoat that coat change would certainly fly under the radar...

I've seen this in Doodles. I know it's a completely different breed but I guess it's still hair all the same... Some will matt up horribly and have really awful coats, almost like sheep, but there's been a handful with beautiful, bouncy long hair and not a knot in it!


----------

